# how long do your tegus usually bask?



## Anthony (Jul 14, 2009)

my tegu explored his new home a few times but hes been basking for like 5 hours with a occasional walk around... he also ate like 10 crickets lol thats a site to watch.... so how long do all your tegus usually bask for?


----------



## wyattroa (Jul 14, 2009)

dont know.. mine barried itself within 45 minutes and have not seen it since..kinda sad
robert


----------



## Anthony (Jul 14, 2009)

lol mine hasnt tried to hide yet it crawled thru her log one time and came right out.... i been working real slow with her at first she wouldnt let me hold her but just now she crawled in my hand and i let her crawl back down in her home .... trying to be slow and patient like bobby said but so far i think its going great.... do u have your light on? maybe its sleeping cause the lights off


----------



## wyattroa (Jul 14, 2009)

light is on...it ate some turkey and decided it did not want to be bothered..lol


----------



## Anthony (Jul 14, 2009)

i love watching her eat crickets lol im gona have to get more after work tommorow she ate all of them but just now one got away from her and she was very mad lol i think its hiding somewhere and she might of injured it but she def missed it and she searched everywhere for it


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 14, 2009)

At night the lights go off. Around 6am I turn his basking light (infrared) on and shortly thereafter he comes out from underneath his rock and basks for a few hrs, then he starts moving around and darting his tongue out, showing he is ready for his morning feeding.

Around 6am, I also prepare his plate of food and put it in his feeding bin to let it get room temperature.

Around 8am, I take the screen top off and now he's at the point that he jumps up onto my arm so I can bring him to the feeding bin so he can belly up.

After he's done eating, I put him back in his enclosure where he basks atop his rock a few hrs before disappearing for just about the rest of the day.


...Jefroka


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 15, 2009)

My Tegu is in an enclosure with about half of the top open (covered with 1/4" screen)...

The sun starts shining in her cage around 10 am and she is usually right there waiting for the sunshine... but by 11 am or 12 noon as the sun gets warmer she avoids direct sunlight... The cooler the day the longer she stays in the sun...

The sun stays in her cage until 3 or 4 pm but I rarely see her basking in afternoon direct sun...

Due to the little amount of time she spends in direct sunlight I added a UVB lamp to her enclosure...


----------

